# Laptop PC keyboard test



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I have a Toshiba Satellite Model A505-S6960 PSAP0U 007007 (the same one that I replaced the display screen on in a previous thread here) that I suspect is having a trouble with the left mouse click button. I think that when I release it, it stays closed electrically even though it sounds like it is releasing. 

1. How do I access whatever keyboard switch test that this computer must have in it, and, 

2. If I determine it is a bad switch, or even a bad keyboard bus controller, is this something I can purchase and replace myself?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know that there really is a test that you can access. And to make matters worse, the part involved may not be replaceable without replacing about half the components.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

if it's a mouse button just disable touchpad and plug in external mouse


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

houskamp said:


> if it's a mouse button just disable touchpad and plug in external mouse


I'm planning on doing that, but it is not as practical as having the problem remedied, since the mouse is inconvenient when I bring the laptop into a restaurant for a working lunch.

I am almost certain that computers that I had ten to twelve years ago had a key test.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

is it a touch pad or eraser point?

I've killed a keyboard before.. was fairly major surgery on that one..


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

houskamp said:


> is it a touch pad or eraser point?
> 
> I've killed a keyboard before.. was fairly major surgery on that one..


Touch pad, so I'm hoping there is one little PC board measuring just over 3" x 4" under the pad and two "mouse" buttons that is replaceable, if that is the problem.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

This site has been a good resource for me when in Turdshibas in the past.
http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/Toshiba-Satellite-A505/removing-optical-drive-1.htm


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

From what I see (google searchs) the part number is V000190240

from the pics I found there is a separate board with the buttons.. http://store03.prostores.com/servlet/wwwevaspartscom/the-2615/V000190240-TOSHIBA-A500-A505/Detail


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

If it's a touchpad by Synaptics you should be able to go into Control Panel, Mouse - Device Settings, choose the Touchpad and enable the animated task bar icon that shows what part of the pad is being touched and if either of the buttons are pushed. If it's not Synaptics perhaps the vendor has a similar settings applet you can install if it's not already on the laptop.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

houskamp said:


> From what I see (google searchs) the part number is V000190240


Half a dozen eBay salvagers had it for $5.64, prepaid. I just ordered one.



bobukcat said:


> If it's a touchpad by Synaptics you should be able to go into Control Panel, Mouse - Device Settings, choose the Touchpad and enable the animated task bar icon that shows what part of the pad is being touched and if either of the buttons are pushed. If it's not Synaptics perhaps the vendor has a similar settings applet you can install if it's not already on the laptop.


I found the applet but am having trouble navagating through it because I have a bad mouse pad.:nono2: When I get my hands on a plug in mouse later today, I'll try again.

Thanks, all.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

This afternoon, I bought an HP wireless mouse for $20 and it is cool. I like it better for searching and reading than I do the Synaptic Pad on the laptop, but it is less convenient for word processing, so I still will have to repair the defective, left mouse pad button, but my need for that repair is no longer urgent.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I haven't yet gotten around to installing my mouse button switch circuit board assembly because the performance of that button has substantially improved, but now the keyboard is acting up. It will no longer allow me to input a "Y" or a "K". and I have to really bang it hard to enter an "L". I am using an external keyboard to produce this post, but it is a clunker to carry around. What is the smallest, slimmest auxilliary USB keyboard I could use for now? I don't need the numeric keypad, so I would think there is something laid out like the keyboard on my palmtop computer that is easier to carry around.

Then, I have to locate the replacement keyboard for this same computer (hint, hint...)


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

How did we ever survive before eBay? I found it new, from three sellers (two, domestic) for $25.99 with free shipping.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

AntAltMike said:


> ...What is the smallest, slimmest auxilliary USB keyboard I could use for now? I don't need the numeric keypad, so I would think there is something laid out like the keyboard on my palmtop computer that is easier to carry around...


I just ordered this one for $7.59 with free shipping:

http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-2-0-Silicon...27?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item2a0309abf7


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

AntAltMike said:


> ...now the keyboard is acting up. It will no longer allow me to input a "Y" or a "K". and I have to really bang it hard to enter an "L". ..
> 
> ...I have to locate the replacement keyboard for this same computer (hint, hint...)





AntAltMike said:


> How did we ever survive before eBay? I found it new, from three sellers (two, domestic) for $25.99 with free shipping.


*YaY* !!(with the "Y"s being typed using the replacement keyboard.)

Piece of cake. I didn't even call Toshiba to see what they would have charged me to replace the keyboard. It was just a matter of prying out a narrow, surface strip that they call the "keyboard bezel", removing four Philips screws, unplugging the single ribbon cable and then reversing the procedure to close. I'm sure I saved a hundred bucks or more.

If I didn't now have 20-40 vision, I think I'd start replacing these parts for a living.


----------

